# How Did Your Bees Do This Winter?



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

I have 3 hives. #3 have was from a cut out we got and had high numbers. I noticed a lot of activity during the warm days. My #1 have has the second highest amount and I saw a good amount of activity during the warm days. My #2 hive went into the winter with low numbers. I wasn't sure that they would survive, but I did see some activity during the warm days! I was pleased 

It hasn't been warm enough for me to really open up the hives and dig in yet so I'm not sure if I still have my queens. *fingers crossed*!!! If I don't, I would be happier to buy a couple queens than have to buy more bees! A lot cheaper lol

I'm also hoping that they didn't get too crazy in there, if so, I'll be cleaning up a lot of bur comb haha


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

6 colonies here at home dead outs now it seems. Snow is still to deep in the out yards to get back to them with out cross country skis.

 Al


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow! Lots of snow haha


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Two out of two dead, both dead by mid January. 
I did get 30 lbs of honey off them after finding them dead.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We broke a snow record that has been in place since 1881. Also now the coldest winter on record.

 Al


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Lousy.

Lost 5 of six hives.

Worst I've ever experienced.

Plenty of honey left in each.....couple even protected from the weather under roof on an east-facing porch.

Here's hoping for a good summer to make a couple splits and maybe catch a swarm or two.....


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Lost 5 of 6. Lost two since mid-February, when I was reasonably pleased to be at 50%. That last "polar vortex" must have caught them off-guard after a very brief warm spell.


----------



## Milkandeggs (Feb 25, 2014)

Lost 2out of 3. 1 was since first of march.


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow! Lots of deaths :/

I got into 2 of mine yesterday. In the smaller one, I didn't notice the queen.. I hope I just overlooked her..


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Lost 2 of 2, just installed new packages this weekend.


----------



## Earthling (Mar 6, 2014)

No losses. 5 hives, all strong. Split two of them a couple weeks ago. One I will move into a large observation hive later. N. California area.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, most of the news here is very discouraging. All my wooden ware and accessories arrived today for my new endeavor. Local bees coming (hopefully) soon. 
I wish everyone success in reestablishing their hives.


----------



## 2happymamas (Dec 28, 2012)

We lost both of our hives this winter. It was cold! I am ordering 2 nucs tomorrow. :facepalm:


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

I was a first year beek with a cedar top bar that I insulated and put a mouse guard on. My bees swarmed twice from that thing and I only had a third of a hive when they clustered but somehow they got a queen made and by golly they Made it!!! I'd bent over backwards with them all the time last year,figuring out IPM and feeding and spacing bars,etc,but heck, I thought I'd lost 'em a couple of times in Dec and Jan.when the dead piled up. Anyhow, I'm getting a package for a second hive and will now commence to babysit Two.:happy:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

56 of 78 lost during the winter.

 Al


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

Beegrower- I was a first year last year too! Haha

Alleyyooper- WOW that's a lot lost... and a lot that you had


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

Earthling said:


> No losses. 5 hives, all strong. Split two of them a couple weeks ago. One I will move into a large observation hive later. N. California area.


Yay. Good news! I'm very southern Oregon and I think we were blessed not to catch those arctic blasts. Our winter here was near record duration cold, but enough insulation and making sure they had enough stores to eat seemed to work here.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Most of ours were fine in Mid Febuary. I think most got caught off the honey during a warm spell and a fridgid blast one nigh.

Will know more as I examin them a little later.

We have had worse looses. Nosema Creana hit us one year and we lost 63% of 150 colonies. but many lost 100% then also like this year.
Prices are going to sky rocket I am thinking to replace a couple hives.

We will do all reamining colonys into 5 frame nucs, and again once the new queens are going till in August. We should be able to get back to maybe with luck 50 colonies going into next winter.

Also betting won't be much in the way of swarm calls this spring and summer either.


 Al


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Wow, such huge losses  I have only the one hive and they seem to be going crazy, thankfully. I plan on splitting them.


----------



## beemidwife (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello first post here :happy:

I lost two of two. I noticed it in February. We had so much rain here last summer (North Georgia) that the queens weren't well mated I think. The numbers kept dwindling as we went into fall. In October they were full of yellow jackets! I managed to get them all out but I didn't have much hope for these hives and I was right. I left the honey and comb to help jump start some new hives in the spring, just sealed all entrances and left them in place.

But....When I went to get them prepared for some nucs there were bees everywhere! I guess a swarm found one of the honey filled hives and moved in! A very nice surprise.

(by the way, I have some bees and work as a midwife. I am not so arrogant as to think I am midwife to bees. I use that name in my email and such, but I feel like I need to explain myself to bee folk lol)


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Just able to check my hives yesterday, lost 1 out of 3. They were all good in mid-January. I think the cause is nosema...lots of honey in there, stains on wood ware.... Thinking I'll treat the other 2 hives when I start feeding this spring...just researching it now : (


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Fumigilian B mixed in the syrup per the directions. Do it in the spring one feeding or a mix in a gallon of syrup and do it again in the fall with 2 gallons. If your going to skip a treatment do it in the spring. You can get the gallon jars free from most pizza shops just for the asking. Drill a double line of 1/16 inch holes in the lid in a pattern that fits the inter cover holes.



 Al


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Only had 1 hive and it is dead... cleaned up and ready for 2 pkgs and 3 nucs to come in soon.. Hope we have better luck with them this year..


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

4 hives came through in great shape. Split two today. Then Nectar flow is really picking up here.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Lost 2 of 4... both nucs I tried to get established in the fall....didn't work. I don't think I'l be trying to start nucs in the fall ever again...


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

4hives here also in great shape. Had our first swarm last week and managed to hive it as well.


----------

